# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Thuốc cho Vetic Aspire 8.0x

## sieunhim

Có mấy bác hỏi em _thuốc_ cho Aspire. Em có cmt bên topic bên kia mà bị duyệt bài hoài nên em tạo topic mới. 

Linkdown: *https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2j...ew?usp=sharing*

Đây là bản 8.07 Em đã check và scan kỹ file _thuốc_ rất ok. AE có thể check lại cho chắc ăn trước khi xài.

File cài đặt thì cứ lên trang chủ download về cài sau đó chép đè file trong _thuốc_ mới down là ok.

tks all

----------

